# After a bit of advice please



## AmyHarper1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am a qualified TEFL teacher and am fluent in spanish also. We are looking to relocate to the Mijas area and have found a long term rental property. I would be moving with my family - husband (works as a general manager of a restaurant currently) my 3yr old and my 9 months old daughters.

Does anyone have much knowledge of the area beacause I feel that you only really know an area once you have lived there or very near and have only got the feel of it from brief trips there

Also, I appreciate unemployment rates are through the roof but is there still a market for TEFL teachers and anyone know any local routes to try to get a TEFL job?

We have plenty of money to fall back on and our property in england would be rented out whilst we settle in until we are comfortable enough to sell it. 

Can anyone tell me about schooling for my eldest as that is something we would need to sort out ASAP

Kind Regards,
Amy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi
try using the search on the forum. Here are some threads to start you off.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html
Also look at the bottom of the page of each thread as similar threads are listed.(On this thread it doesn't help much, but it can sometimes)
Just one other thing, there's not a lot of money to be made in English teaching normally especially in the south and especially if you do it by the books. The best paid work is with companies.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

I don't know that area but I did TEFL last year after several years teaching other things in the UK. I have never really used it although I did a bit as a sideline for a while. Round here though TEFL teachers are ten a penny. People are advertising private 1-2-1 engish lessons in clients houses for 10 euros an hour and not getting work. Schools are being selective because they have many many many engish teachers wanting work but the truth is they can get degree level qualified teachers with experience in high schools for 6 or 7 euros an hour.

I think with TEFL its the luck of the draw to be honest... I know a guy who I did some study with who had landed a decent paid full time job so its not all bad news! I don't know about your area though, sorry!


----------



## Grimace (Mar 30, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't know that area but I did TEFL last year after several years teaching other things in the UK. I have never really used it although I did a bit as a sideline for a while. Round here though TEFL teachers are ten a penny. People are advertising private 1-2-1 engish lessons in clients houses for 10 euros an hour and not getting work. Schools are being selective because they have many many many engish teachers wanting work but the truth is they can get degree level qualified teachers with experience in high schools for 6 or 7 euros an hour.
> 
> I think with TEFL its the luck of the draw to be honest... I know a guy who I did some study with who had landed a decent paid full time job so its not all bad news! I don't know about your area though, sorry!


That's pretty much what I imagined the work situation on the "costas" was like for English teachers. Though conditions aren't spectacular here, thankfully it's not like that in Madrid.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I know schools are looking for teachers but in other subjects such as IT for example. One private school I know goes through teachers like water because the head is tough to work for. English teachers are ten a penny I'm afraid......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Grimace said:


> That's pretty much what I imagined the work situation on the "costas" was like for English teachers. Though conditions aren't spectacular here, thankfully it's not like that in Madrid.


I know

However costs are generally higher here too, like London compared to the British coastal gems like Great Yarmouth, for example!


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, I don´t live on the costas. I live a little bit (20km) inland. However, I have 2 cities near me, and I teach business English. It is more specialized as I have a postgrad in Education and 10 years experience as a senior manager in both the public and private sectors. 

It is still cut-throat. I take on average 25€ an hour however I do not work 30 hours a week!!! Some others charge 10€ an hour (no experience, no business acumen and certainly not paying their autonomo).

It is a flooded market and you need a point of difference to succeed.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know a few English teachers in this area - one has fallen back on waitressing to make ends meet.The others aren't doing that well.
Is the OP's husband looking for work in Spain, I wonder?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andmac said:


> Hi, I don´t live on the costas. I live a little bit (20km) inland. However, I have 2 cities near me, and I teach business English. It is more specialized as I have a postgrad in Education and 10 years experience as a senior manager in both the public and private sectors.
> 
> It is still cut-throat. I take on average 25€ an hour however I do not work 30 hours a week!!! Some others charge 10€ an hour (no experience, no business acumen and certainly not paying their autonomo).
> 
> It is a flooded market and you need a point of difference to succeed.


Yes, I agree. Those teachers who offer classes for 10€ an hour - or less!! - really get me. They are usually the least qualified, least professional and of course the least likely to be paying their taxes.

I'd just like to point out however that although it's a bonus to have business experience to teach "business" English, not all companies require business English. Most of my classes, which are all in companies, prefer general English and for those that require "business" English, well it's not rocket science. They mostly want answering the phone, seeing to visitors, going to the airport etc. Other companies may require more specialised skills like writing financial reports, giving presentations, operating machinery, but not all by any means. What I would say you need is experience, maturity and adaptability. You need to give the goods when demanded, be reliable, knowledgable and professional - which you should be anyway but in an academy and with other clients I feel you have more leeway. Qualifications are needed, but a post grad is not.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

go over and try it, but dont burn UK bridges! As for schools, well they start compulsory at six in spain, but they do take them younger. Once you have your NIE and residencia, the local town hall will give you details of the local school

Just remember the image of Spain being an easy, relaxed country is false. Its a harsh country. Its beautiful if you have money, it wont help you dont!

Jo xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> go over and try it, but dont burn UK bridges! As for schools, well they start compulsory at six in spain, but they do take them younger. Once you have your NIE and residencia, the local town hall will give you details of the local school
> 
> Just remember the image of Spain being an easy, relaxed country is false. Its a harsh country. Its beautiful if you have money, it wont help you dont!
> 
> ...


But, unless she's qualified for school teaching she wouldn't be able to teach in schools, only academies


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But, unless she's qualified for school teaching she wouldn't be able to teach in schools, only academies


I know, I'm trying to be less negative - not easy!!!

Jo xxx


----------

